# 300zxTT Fuel Pump GA16DE Install Pics



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

a couple of people have asked me how tough the 300zxTT fuel pump install was on my old car, so i took some pics when i pulled it out of the car.

the 300zxTT fuel pump is a 255LPH in tank pump that almost drops right in on a GA16DE b14. im assuming the b13 should be similar. though it is not neccessary for a low boost setup, i threw it in as extra insurance 

pump in the tank









sticking ur bare hands in gasoline drys them out 









pump and pickup, the top cap doesnt fit over the 300zxTT pump, so i secured it with a stainless steel hose clamp.









the little plastic ear for the sock pickup has to be turned down or trimmed to fit on the 300zxTT pump









stock pump









300zxTT pump


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

thats good to hear  

dont have to worry about the fuel pump upgrade then.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

I was going to snap a few pics of my Walbro install .. but my hands were too gassy to work the camera. The install is similar but the module is slightly different in the b13. The Walbro kit came with everything you need, so the swap was a piece of cake. 
-dave


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

cool. :thumbup: i like to run the intanks since they arent as noisy as the inlines.


----------



## sliverstar (Feb 20, 2003)

Is the jdm skyline pump the same?? and what is the slight difference with the b13?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

not sure......i'll snap some pics of my b13 intank pump later this weekend


----------

